# Next CT Casino Herf



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Who's up for Feb? I'm available the weekends of 10/11 and 24/25.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm up as long as I don't have to work. I think I might well be working the weekend of the 10th/11th.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Which casino is this?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

We usually meet at Lucky's Lounge at Mohegan Sun.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Are Drew and I the only ones showing up here? What's up with that?!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm gonna try to make it.....depending on the day
Havent been down the casino in a while........


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Depending on work schedule, I'll be there


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Will see if I can get someone to watch the kids for the afternoon once we have a date set.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Depending on work schedule, I'll be there


Glad to see you working again. Things must be better now.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

TMoneY would like to join you, I hope I can make it!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> TMoneY would like to join you, I hope I can make it!


I thought you may need to recoup after the NY Herf !! :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I thought you may need to recoup after the NY Herf !! :r


No rest needed... just a LOT of Band-Aids for my foot... the sock "incident" took its toll.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Have we decided when/who/why this is going to happen?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bump for what's the word here folks?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I can do Sun the 11th...not sure if the folks here want to get together on a Sunday though.....


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

stevieray said:


> I can do Sun the 11th...not sure if the folks here want to get together on a Sunday though.....


Why not? Jesus would be proud!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

stevieray said:


> I can do Sun the 11th...not sure if the folks here want to get together on a Sunday though.....


Football season't over. Sunday would be just fine.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Football season't over. Sunday would be just fine.


I think I can make it, Tripp should come to this... and Malik, I've got somethin' to give ya (cigar-related, don't even try to be creepy!!!!!).


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I think I can make it, Tripp should come to this... and Malik, I've got somethin' to give ya (cigar-related, don't even try to be creepy!!!!!).


I don't need your socks man. I know enough to wear shoes when going out in NYC...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I don't need your socks man. I know enough to wear shoes when going out in NYC...


I have his socks vacuum sealed if you change your mind 

What day did you guys pic for the herf?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

So is this definate ???

Let me know. I may be able to make it.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't think anyone has agreed on a date yet. Drew proposed the 10/11th and the 24/25th. As of right now, I'd be up for either/both. The 10th/11th is this weekend, so if it is happening, we need to decide soon.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

The 24th works best for me, but I'm game either weekend. I don't have any other plans for either weekend at this point.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I might try to come on the 24th/25th not 100% sure but I would love to attend.

Doug


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> The 24th works best for me, but I'm game either weekend. I don't have any other plans for either weekend at this point.


Heck, I'd even be up to plan on doing both if you want.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Another double herf. 

Paul when you gonna chime in?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Why don't we plan on this Saturday, the 10th, at 1. We can discuss the later date further after this one is done. Anyone else in for this weekend? I'll give Marc and Matt a call tonight to see if they will be around, but I have neither Paul's nor Frank's numbers, and I've not met Roger yet.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I wont be able to make it Saturday. Hopefully I can catch up with you guys next time at another Casino Herf.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks like it might be just you and me this Sat Pete. I'll know better tomorrow what time works best, but early afternoon sounds good.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Looks like it might be just you and me this Sat Pete. I'll know better tomorrow what time works best, but early afternoon sounds good.


Too bad it's too cold to ride. Although once I get the bike I am planning on, there will be no such thing as too cold to ride, Gerbings will be my new best friend.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> Too bad it's too cold to ride. Although once I get the bike I am planning on, there will be no such thing as too cold to ride, Gerbings will be my new best friend.


I love to ride as much as anyone else, but when it get's below freezing, the bike stays in the garage, no matter what I'm wearing.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

The real problem now is all the sand they put out on the roads. Hate to be pushing it around a curve and discover a nice patch of that in the middle of the road...


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Gonna try, may have to work this weekend.


----------



## chordringer (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey guys, relative newbie from CT here. I'd be up for a Herf at Mohegan sometime (but not available this Saturday). Sounds like some good folks on here.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

chordringer, are you thinking about Boston 3/3?


----------



## chordringer (Apr 25, 2006)

Darn.... out of town on 3/3.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Its looking good for me making it this saturday so far!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Its looking good for me making it this saturday so far!


I wish I could get there this Saturday.

I want SUSHI !!!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

RPB67 said:


> I wish I could get there this Saturday.
> 
> I want SUSHI !!!


He has a couple new rolls that are simply amazing, I looking forward to it


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm planning to get there about 1ish, so I'll see whomever is coming then. It won't be a long night for me, though, as I'm meeting friends to go out about 8, so I'll be heading out about 6 I think.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Malik23 said:


> I'm planning to get there about 1ish, so I'll see whomever is coming then. It won't be a long night for me, though, as I'm meeting friends to go out about 8, so I'll be heading out about 6 I think.


Plenty of time for the best sushi of your life, once again lol


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

So, it's gonna be me, Paul, Drew and maybe Matt?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I can't make it tomorrow. I have prior obligations.


----------



## chordringer (Apr 25, 2006)

Hopefully I can make the next one!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, Paul and I had a good time, some good sticks were smoked, some good sushi was eaten and some attractive women were oogled. All in all a nice afternoon.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

So who's planning to attend on the 24th? I'll do my best to get there.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Malik23 said:


> Well, Paul and I had a good time, some good sticks were smoked, some good sushi was eaten and some attractive women were oogled. All in all a nice afternoon.


Was that a yeti? :ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> Was that a yeti? :ss


Paul, the yeti was all for you. We agreed that at the casino. I gave up any claim I might have had. :r :r


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bump for this is happening next weekend and I really hope my system upgrade happens this weekend and doesn't get pushed to next weekend cuz that would really suck if I had to miss the herf to work...

So, anyway, who, other than Paul, is planning on coming? (I think Paul is hoping to see some more yeti)


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know about any yeti. Not sure I want to know...

But I'll be there the 24th. We set a time yet? Sushi is a must as well.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, I'm headin' to the Owl Shop a week from today, so I think that'll be my herf for the weekend (plus my sister may be in town)... I guess I'll have to catch the next installment.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I am in for the 24th, but won't be able to make it up until after 4:30, gotta wait till the wife gets out of work. My oldest daughter is going to a concert in the evening and my youngest is having a girls night out so as soon the wife gets home I am out the door.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Maybe you can hold out on the sushi till I get there?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

We might be able to manage that. But if we wait that long, we will definitely lose the prime seating. Maybe we can grab sushi around 7-8?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

So, we meeting tomorrow around 1 then? Drew and Paul, Matt to join us later in the afternoon? Not heard from Marc or Frank, or anyone else, so I guess it will just be the four of us. Lucky's at 1 then.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> So, we meeting tomorrow around 1 then? Drew and Paul, Matt to join us later in the afternoon? Not heard from Marc or Frank, or anyone else, so I guess it will just be the four of us. Lucky's at 1 then.


Lucky's at 1, sushi to follow later?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds like. I'm guessing I'll probably want to give Paul a call when I get on the road to make sure his a$$ is awake...


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm bringing STRAWBERRIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

stig said:


> I'm bringing STRAWBERRIES!!!!!!!!!


Evil man. We might have to go to Paul's house to eat those, as I suspect Lucky's won't allow outside food/drink. Most restaurants don't. Anyway, I'm on the road in about 45 mins.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Some pics from the herf:

Henry's cigar tools in action on Paul's plugged Punch.

You can see the tool sticking out the foot if you look closely.










Paul smoking his unplugged Punch


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Paul and Laura, our second waitress of the day. We've seen pictures of Jessica (our first waitress of the day) in previous Casino Herf threads, and I forgot to get a pic and Stig didn't arrive until just as she was leaving.

Matt screwing with his camera.










Matt and my friend Marc with our third waitress of the night whose name we never asked...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love Lucky's !

I love Sushi !

I love Pretty waitresses !!

I miss the Conn herf, I am going to make it a point to get to the next one.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I see Mark decided to make it, Pete. I hope you enjoyed yourselves. I was in no shape to attend, but I'm glad you had fun.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Good Smokes
Good Friends
Pretty Waitress'
Really Hot women
One shirt that defied the laws of physics that Pete, Mark and I saw on the way out. Yeah Pete, the white shirt on the blond with neckline that plunged to her navel and still somehow contained those unristricted monsters she had. Ahhhh, such fond mammaries of this past weekend. I will try and get my pics up tonight, havent been able to sit long enough since Saturday night to get them up.


And yes, there was good sushi.






































And don't forget the prison wallet.:r


----------

